# Can a Pregnant mare jump and gallop?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Foals don't "dissolve"..but she could abort the foal. If she is doing it herself then it is probably fine. Horses usually know their limits as far as exercise...my mare is only 8 1/2 months preggo and doesn't even enjoy trotting anymore..lol. If _you_ are making her gallop/jump then it is probably a bad idea depending on how far along she is. Normal riding exercise is good for pregnant mares...but over doing in the last months..never a good idea...

How far along is she?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing to find out for my own curiousity


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah she does it herself lol she loves to run

Shes only 2 months and 20 days pregnant


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep..she should be perfectly fine!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

At 2 months, she herself proably isn't feeling much different. Let her tell you when she's ready to stop exercising ;-)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah 2 1/2 months isn't far along at all. She'll stop when she feels like stopping! How many pregnant humans do you see running a marathon? :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

not that many:lol: 
thank you!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

At only 2 months, almost 3... she will be fine. If I remember right, after 7 months you are supposed to slow down on the excersize. Some say not to even ride, but others say you can ride, just only a little stroll.

Just don't push your mare to hard and I think she will be fine for a few more months.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Yeah 2 1/2 months isn't far along at all. She'll stop when she feels like stopping! How many pregnant humans do you see running a marathon? :lol: :lol:


Well, since you ask - did you see the news story w/in the last year about the woman who delivered her baby hours after finishing a marathon??? :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> How many pregnant humans do you see running a marathon? :lol: :lol:


Funny you mention it....a few years ago we had a woman around here who was 9 months along running a marathon. She delivered the same day! :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would only be doing those activities with her if she's already accustomed to doing them and is in very good shape. I would not be risking the pregnancy by taking an out of shape horse and training them to jump at 2 months pregnant.

Keeping your horse in shape is the best thing you can do for a pregnancy, but I would limit the amount of jumping and galloping I'm doing if she's not already in peak physical condition. 

Riding right up to the pregnancy is generally considered a good idea, just limit extremely strenuous activity in the last few months. My best friend rode her mare right into labor and never had a complication!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay Thanks everyone


----------

